

JS slideshow w/ HTML5 fullscreen API (works on Firefox 10+ and Chrome 15+) - 3ds
http://eikes.github.com/jquery.fullscreen.js/

======
recoiledsnake
Won't phishing be an issue with the full screen API? If antiviruses can be
faked in web pages with such accuracy complete with Windows and Mac look and
feel, the full screen API might allow for more convincing fakes. Firefox does
show a dialog, but it sounds relatively harmless.

~~~
toni
I noticed that Chromium (18.0+) asks if you want to allow the full screen API
on that page (ala geolocation), but Firefox just enables it automatically.

~~~
kibwen
Chromium has the correct behavior here, but at least Firefox appears to pop up
a compulsory "Press ESC to leave fullscreen mode" panel.

